# ISO healthy recipes



## marora (Apr 17, 2007)

Trying to find new idea's.  I'm newly married and have a 5 year old.  Trying to find healthy dishes.


----------



## Little Miss J (Apr 17, 2007)

hi, goodluck with the recipe hunting.  What sort of dishes are you after?


----------



## phantomtigger (Apr 17, 2007)

I like to go to these sites when looking for healthy recipes....although I also do a lot of web searches, too:

Food Network : Cooking, Recipe Collections, Party Ideas, Quick & Easy Recipes, Cooking Videos
Kraft Foods - Great Recipes and Food Ideas ~ On this site, they often have recipes with healthy substitutions.  I have found a few great recipes here.  There's also this magazine they send out quarterly that's FREE, and it's called "Kraft Food and Family."  I love this magazine, and I've had a subscription for nearly 4 years.
LEAN CUISINE® - DO SOMETHING GOOD FOR YOURSELF®
Light and Tasty
Taste of Home

The last two are great, because it's reader-submitted recipes, so you know they're good!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!  Yeah, please let us know a little bit more about what you are looking for, your preferences (and the preferences of your little one...), what sort of healthy food you would like etc.  It will be much easier for us to help you!!


----------



## cjs (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's one my kids loved - so did we!! Oven baked chicken or fish -

                      OVEN FRIED CATFISH OR CHICKEN

  1                     egg
     1/2           cup  parmesan cheese -- grated
     3/4           cup  whole wheat flour
     1/2           cup  cornflakes -- crushed
  1 1/2      teaspoons  paprika
     1/2      teaspoon  salt
     1/4          tsp.  pepper
  2                     Catfish fillets -- cut in half crosswise

Preheat oven to  375° F. 

Have two shallow bowls at hand. In one mix one egg with 1 T. water and in the other mix together the parmesan cheese, flour, cornflake crumbs, paprika, salt and pepper.

Dip catfish pieces in an egg wash; coat with cheese mixture.
Place each filet on baking sheet that has been sprayed with cooking spray. Spray the top of fish also.

Bake for 15 minutes, turn each piece over and continue cooking for 10-15 minutes more. Try not to cook the fish past 140° F.  Serves 4

For chicken, have at hand the two bowls with egg wash and parmesan mixture. Dip 4 1/2-breasts in the egg wash and then the dry coating.  Proceed with recipe and bake 20 minutes and turn pieces over and continue cooking for 15-20 minutes until no longer pink and temperature is 160° F. 

And for a wonderfully moist and tender chicken breast, brine the chicken pieces before using.  

Description:
  "This wonderful method of having 'fried' catfish or chicken is good served hot or cold. Great for summer picnics."


----------



## Caine (Apr 18, 2007)

Check out the Are y'all familiar with Ellie Krieger? thread below. 

You can also visit Chef Kathleen Daelemans web site and/or buy one (or more!) of her cookbooks.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 18, 2007)

The "Eating Well" magazine website (Healthy Recipes, Nutrition Information, Free Weight Loss Program - Eating Well) is devoted to healthy eating, ranging from comfort food to gourmet.  And although I also get the Kraft magazine, Eating Well relies more on fresh healthy ingredients.

The Kraft recipes are, obviously, all about buying Kraft products, & many of their "low fat/low sodium/healthy" products are full of chemicals that I'd rather not ingest.


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 18, 2007)

I received a free copy of Eating Well in the mail and I'm definately subscribing to that magazine.  I think it's super.


----------



## Caine (Apr 18, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> The "Eating Well" magazine website (Healthy Recipes, Nutrition Information, Free Weight Loss Program - Eating Well) is devoted to healthy eating, ranging from comfort food to gourmet.


 
Thank you for reminding me! If you go to Cooking Light - The Nation's Largest Food Magazine - Healthy Recipes, a little window will pop up offering you two free copies of their magazine. They have some of the healthiest recipes around, with the emphasis on low fat. I have never been disappointed with any of their recipes.

I have been a subscriber for years, and every year when I renew, thay allow me to award at least one lady friend a gift subscription for free. Too bad we're not close, personal friends, huh? 

Also, if you have a particular food item in mind that you want a recipe for, you can search their recipe files from their web site, free fer nuthin!


----------

